

Why Is Box Taking So Long to Pull the IPO Trigger? - bdehaaff
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/23/why-is-box-taking-so-long-to-pull-ipo-trigger/

======
yatoomy
I think it comes down to the burn rate and the shaken confidence of investors.
Cuban was quoted during TWIST that he didnt want to burn through hundreds of
millions of dollars just to make a few dozen. It might be a bit of a case of
between business models as well. Boris Wertz did a fantastic outline of the
"Two Ways to Build a 100 Million Dollar Business"

------
bmm6o
What's the usual amount of time between filing an S-1 and announcing the
details of the IPO?

